# Hello from North Dakota



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ndbwhntr. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

*North Dakota*

I'm from North Dakota too. There are not too many of us. It seems most are from out east. Welcome aboard.


----------



## toytowr (Feb 8, 2010)

*Welcome*

Good to hear from another North Dakotan,what part of the state?


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from Michigan.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ndbwhnter (Feb 19, 2010)

toytowr, I am from the SE part of the state, Lisbon to be exact. I hunt mainly WT's around home but make at least one trip out west to go after mulies every year too. How about yourself?

nd


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

What took so long ? :sleepy2:
WELCOME from North Carolina !!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------

